# syncing my new phone



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I can't remember what the guy at the store told me to do except he said to sync my old phone first.  I went to do that and am not even close to having enough room.  So I am taking a lot of music off as it wouldn't sync the old phone.  Then what do I do?  I just plug the new phone into my computer and open itunes and press sync?  Or do I press restore or something like that?  I can't remember what he said.  

The good thing is that they let me buy a 1:1 membership even though I am not buying a mac.  I need help with all things mac and ithingy and maybe if I go this time, it would help me learn a few things.
Paula


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you mean you don't have enough space on your computer to backup your old phone first? Once you've backed it up, you'll hook up the new phone and choose "Restore from backup: corkyb's iPhone" or whatever. 

I'm happy to hear they let you get the 1:1 membership, my mom wants to get that when she gets an iPhone, and she doesn't want to rely on my for tech support (thank goodness! - it took us almost two hours to set her up on Words with Friends over the phone).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

While it's a nuisance to have to set everything up from scratch, it's often recommended that you set up as a new phone, rather than working from a backup of your old one.  Many times, people have reported sluggishness and other problems when they've worked from a backup of an older model, and ended up having to do a new setup anyway a few weeks down the road.

I opted for the new setup straight out of the box, and for the most part, I've avoided 95% of the known issues.  Might not be related, but given that this particular device does have some definite "quirks", I wanted to give myself the best possible chance at getting it to work well from the start.  The inconvenience was worth it to do that.

Just my .02; read up quite at bit about it on MacRumors and decided this was the safest course of action.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Too late now for me to do that Victoria.  I probably would rather have done it that way.  What is the difference; i.e. what is the inconvenience of doing it as a new phone?  My apps are still all in itunes, right?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You lose old texts, have to reenter all your passwords (including wifi), reset up all your mail accounts, things like that. It's a nuisance, but it's not the end of the world. _(Edit: one issue that affects this crew...you'll lose all progress you've made in games like Angry Birds. I don't play these on the iPhone, only on the iPad, so I didn't even think about that one!)_

You'll probably be fine, really. It's just something to be aware of if you do encounter problems down the road.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> My apps are still all in itunes, right?


Right. It doesn't matter how many iPhones/iPods you attach to it, your apps will always remain in iTunes.


----------

